# Feeding p's trout?



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

:rasp: I was wondering if it was ok to feed p's trout. and if so is it ok to put them in the tank alive and let them swim around? Has anyone ever tried this? I think it would be cool.??
Ryan


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

aren't trout really huge? it would be one messy meal IMO, better cut it yourself and feed on intervals.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2003)

mine love trout


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Cut it fresh and give them pieces of it..Or throw it in your tank and watch the carnage...But get the clean up crew ready to go...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Depending on what size your Ps are compared to the trout (since they do get huge), I say go for it. Just dont put a huge one in there and end up stressing your Ps. Dont feed 'em a dead on either unless its cut up already into different pieces.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

dude why would you wanna wast a tasty fish like trout on your Ps?....even though i'm shure they would love it


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

i dont know how you could use a Live trout in a P tank. if they dont get eaten within 10 min, they'll proly die from the temp of the tank. and how do u take a live trout home anyway?

if you are a fisherman, you know what i mean. trout are delicate fish


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Wouldnt it be risky to throw a non quarantined fish in to feed your p's? especially one caught in the wild.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

blastinonfoos said:


> if they dont get eaten within 10 min, they'll proly die from the temp of the tank.


 yup :nod:


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

> i dont know how you could use a Live trout in a P tank. if they dont get eaten within 10 min, they'll proly die from the temp of the tank. and how do u take a live trout home anyway?
> 
> if you are a fisherman, you know what i mean. trout are delicate fish.
> 
> ...


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

The cool thing about trout is they are very high grade of fish food and good for the fish as far as growth rates. I my self fish 24-7 and have found by reading and fish that where every there is truot you will find big ass bass. Bass like them because they grow very fast by eating them, seen tons of monsters that have been raised on nothing but trout. My self i'd feed it to them but cut it up it will be cleaner that way. Good Luck.


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

hgsmitty said:


> The cool thing about trout is they are very high grade of fish food and good for the fish as far as growth rates. I my self fish 24-7 and have found by reading and fish that where every there is truot you will find big ass bass. Bass like them because they grow very fast by eating them, seen tons of monsters that have been raised on nothing but trout. My self i'd feed it to them but cut it up it will be cleaner that way. Good Luck.


 off the subject.. but have you ever caught a trout at sunrise... and suddenly see a huge ass bass attack the trout that's on your hook? that right there is lovely.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

i fed my reds a bluegill earlier and they had him ate up in about 1 minute ,only thing left was the head , just took the net and scooped it out!


----------

